# Frog legs?



## glgoodwin (Jul 23, 2009)

anyone ever done smoked frog legs? Just curious as I am off work Friday and am going to heat up the smoker. I am planning on doing some stuffed bell peppers and chicken wings. But since the local gorcey is running some frog legs on sale @ $3.15 lb I thought I would do some of those as well. If you've done em before let me know how they were...

Thanks!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 23, 2009)

Smoke frog legs at 225-250 for 3-4 hours or until the meat begins to pull back from the bone.
Never done them myself but that would be the best way to smoke 'em on up.


----------



## wutang (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is a great post from Cowgirl
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73773


----------



## forktender (Jan 21, 2010)

This post made me spit beer on my shirt.........LMAO !!!
LOL.........froglegs are not what I would call sea food...........ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive not done it myself but Ive had them smoked and they are really good. Let us know how they turn out...


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=frog+legs

I have done them many times.  I like to hit them with EVOO and a little rub and let them do their thing.


----------

